# 1830exlt slow to move



## mxzx131 (Jan 19, 2017)

Does anyone know what kind of hydrostatic oil to put in this machine? Dealer is telling me that its non serviceable and shouldn't need any. I was also told that it was due to the machine being cold so the oil was probably thick. Being that the last time I had this issue it was 33 degrees Fahrenheit, I can only imagine if it were below 0. I'd have to refill the fuel tank once it was warm. I've ran this machine for three years now and before I could fire it up and would start snow blowing with in five minutes. Now it has to run for fifteen to twenty minutes before it will move at all. Noticed that the expansion tank is empty cold and that once it warms up there will be a small amount well below the cold line. The oil is also black. Once its warm everything works fine. I'd like to service it or at least top it off but can't find what viscosity of oil to run anywhere.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

If it's low, you would expect a leak somewhere (unless it was never properly filled when new).

See if you can find a sticker on the transmission itself. Likely General transmissions HR300.
Call them and ask 281 407 5884. Looking around online shows that tranny being a $750+ part:smiley-think001:Hopefully they can advise a fill solution.
Snowblower - Home


----------



## mxzx131 (Jan 19, 2017)

Did find a slight leak on the expansion tank line after taking it apart. Was able to tighten the clamp. Didn't find any info on the trans, however called the number you gave. They were hesitant to give me info on the oil used, but did stated that 15w50 synthetic would be sufficient if it was slightly low. Seems that things would be a lot better if it could be changed once in a while like the lawn mowers. Thanks for the information. I appreciate it.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Quite a few lawn mower hydros are advertised as lifetime too. IMHO if that oil is left alone in there the "Lifetime" is shortened. If the hydro didn't come with a drain I'll use a hand held vacuum pump to suck as much oil out as I can and then refill with fresh. It's worked well for me on all the units I've done it to. Finally got tired of the little container that came with the hand pump for brake bleeding and purchased a cheap cap that fits a two liter pop bottle.
Ebay, Amazon, ... They are common for use with making CO2 for aquariums and cost a buck or two. 
Works great on transmissions that are starting to slip a little. If you catch it early it's usually only the (black) fluid that's breaking down and not the hydro physically inside.









You can get the vacuum pump for $25-30 or some auto stores loan them out. You can see the little container it comes with is a pain to keep emptying. Auto stores will also recycle the old fluid for free instead of throwing it away.


----------



## mxzx131 (Jan 19, 2017)

Yea that's a good idea. I didn't see anywhere to drain it but could definitely suck it out by taking the expansion line off. Supposed to have snow coming tonight. Topped off the tank for now, but going to give changing the oil a shot after its over.


----------

